# Sensor für Pumpen-Funktion?



## acti0n (19. Juli 2019)

*Sensor für Pumpen-Funktion?*

Hallo, gibt es bei WK irgendwie die Möglichkeit mit Sensoren festzustellen, ob die Pumpe läuft? Weil ich überlege mir eine WK zu holen aber habe Angst, dass die Pumpe ausfallen könnte und ich es nicht merke und mir damit meinen PC zerstöre.  Ich dachte theoretisch müsste das doch gehen so ähnlich wie ein Zähler bei der Tanke, ob das Wasser am fließen ist. Und wenn nichts fließt, ist wohl die Pumpe kaputt oder ein Schlauch ab gegangen 

Ich wollte vielleicht die Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240P Mirage nehmen (obwohl mir ein 360er Radi lieber wäre aber glaube die reicht locker für den 3700X aus) da dort die Pumpe transparent ist und somit sieht man zumindest ob die Pumpe läuft. Aber so wirklich optimal und sicher ist das ja nicht, man muss immer noch selbst schauen und was ist wenn man nicht am PC ist?

Ansonsten dachte ich, falls es solche Sensoren gibt (die dann Alarm geben oder direkt den PC herunterfahren können oder so)  vielleicht an das Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 3x140mm Komplettset. Dort könnte ich dann solche Dinge einbauen. 

Ich habe keine Lust auf klobige Air-cooler wie den NH-D15 obwohl die mit Sicherheit ausfallsicherer sind und selbst wenn, reicht der bestimmt auch Passiv aus. Aber ich möchte dennoch "Sicherheit" haben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sensor für Pumpen-Funktion?*

Entweder den AGB in Sichtbereich platzieren, oder sowas hier in den Kreislauf integrieren: Zubehör mit Typ: Durchflusssensor Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn du die Pumpe am CPU_FAN anschließt, benötigst du das nicht


----------



## acti0n (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sensor für Pumpen-Funktion?*

Ist aber auch nur ein Instrument zum gucken, oder? 

Und was meinst du mit am CPU_FAN brauch ich so etwas nicht?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sensor für Pumpen-Funktion?*

Du kannst dir ein Durchflusssensor ohne Pin-Anschluss kaufen, dann musste du ihn aber in Sichtbereich platzieren, ansonsten ist das Witzlos, oder mit Pin zum Anschluss ans MB und auslesen per Software. Oder halt die Pumpe am (CPU_)Fan anschliessen und ebenfalls per SW auslesen. Am CPU_FAN deshalb, da du dort eine Warnung bei Systemstart bekommst, wenn die Pumpe nicht laufen sollte


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sensor für Pumpen-Funktion?*

Der Drehzalsensor meiner Pumpe, Alphacool VP755, hängt am CPU Fan Anschluss.
Wenn da die Drehzahl unter 200rpm fällt, gibts ne Warnung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Sensor für Pumpen-Funktion?*

du kannst dir entweder eine Corsair aio kaufen, diese hat ja eine Software namens Icue, dort kannst du extra einen Alarm einstellen , selbst für ganz Blinde  Zb fängt dann bei zb. 90° alles an Beleuchtung im Rechner an zu blinken oder rot zu leuchten. Kann man einstellen wie man möchte. 
In der Icue Software kannst du dann auch jederzeit Drehzahl kontrollieren , die Drehzahl ändern , die Lüfter von der Aio anpassen ohne ins Bios zu müssen usw. Gilt aber nur für die Lüfter der Corsair Aio, um andere Lüfter zu steuern (Gehäuselüfter zb) benötigst du zusätzlich einen Commander Pro.
Oder du holst dir einfach irgendeine Aio und schaust halt immer mal wieder bei HWinfo nach , HWinfo kann auch die Drehzahl auslesen. Und soweit ich weiß kannst du in HWinfo auch einen Alarm einrichten , nur dazu muss das Programm natürlich auch nebenbei laufen.

Eigentlich ist es überhaupt nicht wichtig solch einen Alarm zu haben. Erstens fallen solche Pumpen nur selten aus , und selbst wenn es passieren sollte, deine Hardware bleibt natürlich unbeschädigt.
Sollte die Pumpe ausfallen wird deine CPU heißer und taktet sich automatisch runter , ein Selbstschutz halt. Selbst wenn du am zocken bist würdest du dann merken das es anfängt zu ruckeln weil die CPU sich so weit runter taktet damit sie nicht zu heiß wird.
Das würdest du sowieso sofort merken und könntest dann drauf reagieren.


----------

